# 12 year olds personal best and most embarrassed in same morning!!



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Brought my neighbors son fishing this weekend, Dad has heard all about me fishing all the time but has never taken me up on the offer.. Soi asked his son Kyler if he wanted to go trucks leaving at 5am.. About 415am the dogs try to tear down the front door, I wake up there he is armed and ready! So awe hit the lake a daylight kinda slow few small trout early when I here him hollar I got a good one! I turn to catch a glimpse of 23" trout tail walking with one barb of the Swim'n Image hanging on just barely.. Got him in the net for Kylers best trout to date.. We ended up with 9 trout and 6 Flounder, when I hung a nice 21" flounder.. We were keeping them on my a stringer cause my little boat is lacking in floor space, I asked Kyler grab that stringer for me, when he turned back and said "Oh NOOOOOO!" (foot stomp)" I threw it over and forgot to tie it off!!" Luckily we got a few good pictures and a day he will never forget!!

Picture 1 big trout

Picture 2 big trout and full stringer bye bye


----------

